# Tai Chi posture names in Chinese characters?



## Rachael (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi! Does anyone know of a list of the names of Tai Chi postures in Chinese characters as well as in Pinyin and English? In particular for the 13, 24, 42 and 32 forms, as these are the ones I've been learning. Any info/links to sites etc would be really appreciated! Thank you!


----------

